

Eagle Energy – Caffeine vapourizer - tachion
http://www.eagleenergyvapor.com/

======
voltagex_
>With our proprietary blend of caffeine (guarana extract), taurine, and
ginseng always within reach, Eagle Energy gives you the freedom to get you the
energy you need whenever and wherever. Oh, and it tastes great!

Can you prove that taurine and ginseng do anything at all?

------
voltagex_
How dangerous is this?

